# Meridian Gets into Walls



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Home Theater Magazine


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the idea of having the amp next to the speaker... But I am not sure about the DSP. I think I would rather just have the powered speakers in the wall as then I can upgrade the DSP as tech gets better and not have to replace the speakers.


----------

